
5 books I loved in 2018 - sharkweek
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Best-Books-2018
======
godelmachine
This years compilation is truly something. Especially _Army of None_ ,
_Educated_ and _The Headspace Guide into Meditation & Mindfullness_

